# Laparoscopic Removal of Foreign Body



## crhunt78 (Feb 20, 2009)

One of my physicians removed a toothbrush from a patient's stomach laparoscopicaly.  He did a gastrostomy and then closed it after removing the toothbrush.  Would I use a 43653, Lap Gastrostomy, w/out construction of gastric tube to bill this?


----------

